# Albino Darwin not eating



## Aria abedinnezhad (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi guys,

So I've had my Albino Darwin for about 4 weeks. She's 6 months old.

The first couple of weeks she was eating really good (1 mice per 7-10 days).

When I tried to feed her for the third time on Tuesday (3 nights ago), she stroke at the mice and wrapped her coil around it for a minute, then let go of it without even trying to eat and went back to her hide. It was 10 days after she was last fed.

I left her alone for the next night and tried again last night (which would mark 12 days since she last ate).
This time she didn't even leave her hide. She just stared at the mice and seemed alert but apart from that showed no interest at all.

I also left the mice in her enclosure, switched off the lights and left her alone for a couple of hours but nothing changed, when I got back she was still looking at it but that was all.

I don't see any signs of shedding, and nothing has changed for her since previous times (as in environment, temperature, etc.)

Could you please let me know what you think, and whether I should be worried and take action or just give her more time before trying to feed her again?

Thanks!!


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 12, 2019)

what are her temperatures like? hot side should be 32-33

food could also be too small


----------



## Tomahawk7 (Jul 12, 2019)

So my Coastal will sometimes kill the mouse and then go back to his perch. I have to dangle it in front of him for 2-5 minutes until he decides to eat it. I made the mistake of dropping a mouse in his enclosure last week (tail slipped out of the forceps) and he bit it on the ass. He was so confused that he just wandered around his enclosure with the mouse in his coil. He would look back at it every couple of minutes as if to say “why he has no face?” Make sure all the environmental parameters are up to standard. Then try again in a day or so. Good luck.


----------



## Aria abedinnezhad (Jul 12, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> what are her temperatures like? hot side should be 32-33
> 
> food could also be too small





Bl69aze said:


> what are her temperatures like? hot side should be 32-33
> 
> food could also be too small



Hey mate! Thanks for the reply.

The temperature is on the dot (it hasn't changed at all).

Also the food size is similar to what she has been having since last month. She hasn't considerably grown in size herself.

Any other things you could think of?
[doublepost=1562898002,1562897763][/doublepost]


Tomahawk7 said:


> So my Coastal will sometimes kill the mouse and then go back to his perch. I have to dangle it in front of him for 2-5 minutes until he decides to eat it. I made the mistake of dropping a mouse in his enclosure last week (tail slipped out of the forceps) and he bit it on the ass. He was so confused that he just wandered around his enclosure with the mouse in his coil. He would look back at it every couple of minutes as if to say “why he has no face?” Make sure all the environmental parameters are up to standard. Then try again in a day or so. Good luck.



Thanks mate. The only way to get her to eat is dangling since I'm not feeding her with live prey but it didn't work this time (tried it for almost 10 minutes lol). 

I will triple check the temperature and will give it another try on the weekend.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 12, 2019)

When did she last shed, you've had her for 4 weeks so assuming she has been feeding every week or so she is probably going into shed and with albinos it's not always easy to detect in the early stage.


----------



## Aria abedinnezhad (Jul 12, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> When did she last shed, you've had her for 4 weeks so assuming she has been feeding every week or so she is probably going into shed and with albinos it's not always easy to detect in the early stage.



The breeder I got her from said he doesn't know when she last shed since their records had gone missing!

I'm hoping this is the case and she is going into shed. She's been coiled up in her hide, also hiding her head in the coils for the past few days. Would these be any kind of shedding behavior?


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes hiding away or soaking in the water bowl.


----------

